# Looking for recommendations



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The river can get pretty nasty in the area where you live I would look at the heron 18 are you looking for a poling skiff or a flats boat there is a difference depending on your fishing needs? If you are going to be fishing shorelines or docks with live bait or artificial you could get a lightly used hewes or action craft I would look at the 18 but you could get away with a 16 if you want a poling skiff you have numerous options. Pm me if you want I can get you out on a flats boat and poling skiff if you want I'll meet you next to.mid point one day and we can ride the river.


----------



## digisol (Nov 19, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The river can get pretty nasty in the area where you live I would look at the heron 18 are you looking for a poling skiff or a flats boat there is a difference depending on your fishing needs? If you are going to be fishing shorelines or docks with live bait or artificial you could get a lightly used hewes or action craft I would look at the 18 but you could get away with a 16 if you want a poling skiff you have numerous options. Pm me if you want I can get you out on a flats boat and poling skiff if you want I'll meet you next to.mid point one day and we can ride the river.


The real question is would you run a 16/17 poling skiff from mid-point to Matlacha?

I posted the question on Facebook and I had mixed answers. I was looking at the Mitzi 17 that from what I understand should be able to handle the trip. I also got recommendations that the heron 16 or 18 would do it as well. However, any of the above are not going to be fun rides.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Pm me if you want I can get you out on a flats boat and poling skiff if you want I'll meet you next to.mid point one day and we can ride the river.


^^^Good on you... Two thumbs up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The river can get pretty nasty in the area where you live I would look at the heron 18 are you looking for a poling skiff or a flats boat there is a difference depending on your fishing needs? If you are going to be fishing shorelines or docks with live bait or artificial you could get a lightly used hewes or action craft I would look at the 18 but you could get away with a 16 if you want a poling skiff you have numerous options. Pm me if you want I can get you out on a flats boat and poling skiff if you want I'll meet you next to.mid point one day and we can ride the river.


You guys constantly renew my hope for the human race, good lookin out @Backcountry 16!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

@Backcountry 16 is right. When I owned my Strike, I got caught in the river during high winds with weekend boat traffic. Luckily, both bilges were fully functional.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

UnitedFly said:


> @Backcountry 16 is right. When I owned my Strike, I got caught in the river during high winds with weekend boat traffic. Luckily, both bilges were fully functional.


Yes it can get pretty nasty with all the boat traffic. And thanks guys I would just hate to see someone spend alot of money on the wrong boat plus Christmas is coming up pay it forward.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

